# I find it ironic



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

That back when this was all put together Delaney wanted only ccg winners in the playoff. The sec said no way, it should be best teams even if they didn't win the conference for many different reasons. I remember many of you sec fans saying the same thing. 

I find today ironic like I said!!!

Anyway, they are in rightfully so as one of the 4 best teams. I watched the OSU/psu game and anyone with a brain could clearly see who had the better team, athletes as well as dominating the stats. Hats off to them for the blocked kicks and win.

I wish them well in the Rose bowl.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

And how many times has an SEC team not been in playoffs or championship game after not winning conference title?


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> And how many times has an SEC team not been in playoffs or championship game after not winning conference title?



They usually don't.....  Unless it's a 1-2 loss Bama or Lsu.   Bama went a few years ago without winning the SEC.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> That back when this was all put together Delaney wanted only ccg winners in the playoff. The sec said no way, it should be best teams even if they didn't win the conference for many different reasons. I remember many of you sec fans saying the same thing.
> 
> I find today ironic like I said!!!
> 
> ...



I'll be pulling for them but I doubt they handle Clemson.  I'll be as hard core as any Ohio St fan the 31st.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

gin house said:


> I'll be pulling for them but I doubt they handle Clemson.  I'll be as hard core as any Ohio St fan the 31st.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> That back when this was all put together Delaney wanted only ccg winners in the playoff. The sec said no way, it should be best teams even if they didn't win the conference for many different reasons. I remember many of you sec fans saying the same thing.
> 
> I find today ironic like I said!!!
> 
> ...


the better team is the one with the most points on the score board. thats how this game works.


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the better team is the one with the most points on the score board. thats how this game works.



Ouch. No need to tell the truth like that


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the better team is the one with the most points on the score board. thats how this game works.



look, next time type a little longer and put some kind of spin on it to make it sound better, no need to sound so blunt


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the better team is the one with the most points on the score board. thats how this game works.



So Ole miss was a better team than Bama 2 out of the last 3 years? Thats a yes or no answer based on your logic!


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like the SEC's opinion matters more. 

BTW, the Falcon's were the much better team Sunday. Ryan threw 2 picks (freak plays like blocked kicks) so we should go to the playoffs if the KC loss is the difference.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

nickel back said:


> look, next time type a little longer and put some kind of spin on it to make it sound better, no need to sound so blunt



Answer the same question I put to 6. Its a yes or no blunt question!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

gin house said:


> I'll be pulling for them but I doubt they handle Clemson.  I'll be as hard core as any Ohio St fan the 31st.



Based on what I have seen from Clemson, I like OSU's odds in this game if our OC calls a creative game. I think our defense matches up well against Clemson. OSU is very young and inexperienced, compared to a very older class of players from Clemson that was in the playoffs last year, so they will definitely have their hands full though and wouldn't be surprised if Clemson won. Should be a fantastic game though!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Looks like the SEC's opinion matters more.
> 
> 
> BTW, the Falcon's were the much better team Sunday. Ryan threw 2 picks (freak plays like blocked kicks) so we should go to the playoffs if the KC loss is the difference.



First off, Pics are not freak plays like a blocked FG returned for a TD. I assume you know this but tried to slip that in!!!LOL Also, the game was completely controlled by OSU until the blocked kicks. Its so obvious that some of you never watched a minute of that game, or maybe just the last couple of minutes when you saw a ticker with the Blocked FG for TD included? 


The NFL has laid out its plan to the playoffs. When the season ends, you will have your answer. College has a committee to decide, because, there are so many variables between conferences, in conferences with cross over games, out of conference schedules, and probably another 10 extremely important intangibles that I didn't mention. Only 4 teams get in out of 120 compared to 10 out of 31 in the NFL. 

Again, its really not hard to understand unless you just hate a team got in that you don't like. I like what Greg McElroy said yesterday on the radio, For those crying about OSU getting in, they deserve to be in so GET A LIFE!!!! I like that fella!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Answer the same question I put to 6. Its a yes or no blunt question!



They were on that day! But Bama also won the conference..  Hope this helps... 

OSU is going to beat Clemson.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> First off, Pics are not freak plays like a blocked FG returned for a TD. I assume you know this but tried to slip that in!!!LOL Also, the game was completely controlled by OSU until the blocked kicks. Its so obvious that some of you never watched a minute of that game, or maybe just the last couple of minutes when you saw a ticker with the Blocked FG for TD included?
> 
> 
> The NFL has laid out its plan to the playoffs. When the season ends, you will have your answer. College has a committee to decide, because, there are so many variables between conferences, in conferences with cross over games, out of conference schedules, and probably another 10 extremely important intangibles that I didn't mention. Only 4 teams get in out of 120 compared to 10 out of 31 in the NFL.
> ...



Is he the one on that ESPin you like so much?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They were on that day! But Bama also won the conference..  Hope this helps...
> 
> OSU is going to beat Clemson.



You are correct but the committee is not looking at a snap shot but the season.

Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Is he the one on that ESPin you like so much?



No, he is on sirus radio on the college football show thats on every weekday in the morning.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Answer the same question I put to 6. Its a yes or no blunt question!



well yes they was....they got the W right


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> First off, Pics are not freak plays like a blocked FG returned for a TD. I assume you know this but tried to slip that in!!!LOL Also, the game was completely controlled by OSU until the blocked kicks. Its so obvious that some of you never watched a minute of that game, or maybe just the last couple of minutes when you saw a ticker with the Blocked FG for TD included?
> 
> 
> The NFL has laid out its plan to the playoffs. When the season ends, you will have your answer. College has a committee to decide, because, there are so many variables between conferences, in conferences with cross over games, out of conference schedules, and probably another 10 extremely important intangibles that I didn't mention. Only 4 teams get in out of 120 compared to 10 out of 31 in the NFL.
> ...



IF osu was so in control of that game how does a blocked FG win it?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> So Ole miss was a better team than Bama 2 out of the last 3 years? Thats a yes or no answer based on your logic!



On those 2 Saturdays yes they were and 6 Thug didn't argue no stats and such.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2016)

So Penn State, by way of a loss to a weak non conference opponent, can win the conference championship but get jumped by an in conference team they beat, for the playoffs?.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> On those 2 Saturdays yes they were and 6 Thug didn't argue no stats and such.



yep. and bama lost just that one game and won the conference and division both times. see how that works out snookie.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. and bama lost just that one game and won the conference and division both times. see how that works out snookie.



You didn't win the division on one of those the football gods had the football take 2 miracle bounces after the Arkansas fullback threw the ball backwards(lol) over his head and they scored to keep ole miss from earning the division title. I can promise you Bama would have still got in with only one loss. It was discussed today on the radio. Whats funny is if that would have happened you would be on my side today. Lol


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You didn't win the division on one of those the football gods had the football take 2 miracle bounces after the Arkansas fullback threw the ball backwards(lol) over his head and they scored to keep ole miss from earning the division title. I can promise you Bama would have still got in with only one loss. It was discussed today on the radio. Whats funny is if that would have happened you would be on my side today. Lol



But the bottom line is Bama won the division title and the SECC so your argument is an academic one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> But the bottom line is Bama won the division title and the SECC so your argument is an academic one.



snook seems to be a higky skilled hunter and fisherman. why cant he understand that he got this one wrong


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Might have been part of the sanctions from the Sandusky deal.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> snook seems to be a higky skilled hunter and fisherman. why cant he understand that he got this one wrong



Because the Buckeyes suck and couldn't beat PSU and he doesn't know what to do about that.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2016)

The big 10s weak out of conference schedule finally bit Penn St in the tater.
How long have us SEC guys been warning the big 10 guys about that weak OOC schedule


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2016)

bullgator said:


> The big 10s weak out of conference schedule finally bit Penn St in the tater.
> How long have us SEC guys been warning the big 10 guys about that weak OOC schedule



Another comment that shows you folks have your head stuck in sec sand. Let me educate you. Penn state played Pitt and temple. Both in bowl games. Florida had umass and north Texas? Florida is playing Iowa in a bowl game. Maybe the sixth best team in the big10. Penn state is going to the rose bowl against the #9 team in the nation.  The big 10 plays 9 conference games. Not 8. And is not allowed to schedule fcs schools. When Ohio state schedules a big group of 5 team it's for a home and home series. Not just a home game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Both in bowl games. .



Please tell me you aren't really hanging your hat on that quote?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> snook seems to be a higky skilled hunter and fisherman. why cant he understand that he got this one wrong



My wife says I'm strong willed!!! Of course I disagree with her adamantly!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> My wife says I'm strong willed!!! Of course I disagree with her adamantly!!!!



Strong willed=Stubborn... 

I have that problem as well..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> My wife says I'm strong willed!!! Of course I disagree with her adamantly!!!!



Heed the warning Snook.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

see snook.......we really care. not to late to become a sec fan and forsake those evil yankee ways.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> see snook.......we really care. not to late to become a sec fan and forsake those evil yankee ways.



He's certainly been down here long enough.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He's certainly been down here long enough.



Yeah, but he's in Florida and there are more Yankees in Florida then there are southern folks..


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Another comment that shows you folks have your head stuck in sec sand. Let me educate you. Penn state played Pitt and temple. Both in bowl games. Florida had umass and north Texas? Florida is playing Iowa in a bowl game. Maybe the sixth best team in the big10. Penn state is going to the rose bowl against the #9 team in the nation.  The big 10 plays 9 conference games. Not 8. And is not allowed to schedule fcs schools. When Ohio state schedules a big group of 5 team it's for a home and home series. Not just a home game.



At some point y'all are going to have to realize this is ALL tongue-in-cheek sarcasm. I really thought you would have caught on by now.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but he's in Florida and there are more Yankees in Florida then there are southern folks..



I know a realtor that thinks the state should give him agriculture tax breaks for transplanting yankees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

I picked the NC coming down between Bama and OSU from the beginning of the season. I just had no idea OSU would pay off the committee to jump ahead of a team that deserved it more.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I picked the NC coming down between Bama and OSU from the beginning of the season. I just had no idea OSU would pay off the committee to jump ahead of a team that deserved it more.



We're you been bro? I thought maybe one of those vol crazies hurt your feelings or something and you were gone?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Heed the warning Snook.



I think your right!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> see snook.......we really care. not to late to become a sec fan and forsake those evil yankee ways.



I love the sec!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I love the sec!!!



1-10...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2016)

bullgator said:


> At some point y'all are going to have to realize this is ALL tongue-in-cheek sarcasm. I really thought you would have caught on by now.



I figured that from your smiley. I took the opportunity to explain it for some of these uneducated folks around here. Good luck with Iowa.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please tell me you aren't really hanging your hat on that quote?



Not hanging my hat on it just making a point about OOC teams that the big schedules although I did notice north Texas is in a bowl game also.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You didn't win the division on one of those the football gods had the football take 2 miracle bounces after the Arkansas fullback threw the ball backwards(lol) over his head and they scored to keep ole miss from earning the division title. I can promise you Bama would have still got in with only one loss. It was discussed today on the radio. Whats funny is if that would have happened you would be on my side today. Lol



Get your facts right.  It was the Arkansas tight end that threw the ball backwards


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> We're you been bro? I thought maybe one of those vol crazies hurt your feelings or something and you were gone?



I ignore the toothless sex offenders from the lunatic land of Al Gore. I'm pretty sure Grayson High School could have beat the pathetic Vols this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ignore the toothless sex offenders from the lunatic land of Al Gore. I'm pretty sure Grayson High School could have beat the pathetic Vols this year.



I hear ya!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure Grayson High School could have beat the pathetic Vols this year.



Not the first couple of games of the season because that's when they were back. It was only a guest appearance though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not the first couple of games of the season because that's when they were back. It was only a guest appearance though.


----------

